# New Garden Tractor



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

As some of you know, I have been doing some research on a new riding lawnmower to replace a John Deere LX279 that is 13 years old. It was always very dependable... until the end of last season. I put about $800 into it over the last season & then it developed a transaxle problem (oil spewing from the upper oil tank). Since a new transaxle is about $1K, I decided it was better to put the money towards a new one instead (I will tear into the old one myself at a later date).

So after a month of research & talking to a lot of guys that work on all makes of riding mowers on various forums, I decided to pull the trigger on a Husqvarna GT52XLS, with the Kawasaki engine. I will say that it is built way better than the John Deere it is replacing. I'm especially impressed with the fabricated deck & frame!!! 

It was delivered this morning...


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

That is a fine looking machine. Congratulations.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a beauty, indeed....lots of mowing hours in that baby.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice tractor W.R.! I think that you are going to be really happy with that one. My only experience with Kawasaki engines has been very good. My DR Brusher has a 17HP Kawasaki and it has had to work hard over the last 6 years. Some oil changes, air cleaner filter, and a new battery last year.... That's it. I've mowed down some trees that I think would have damaged a lesser engine.

With the new greenhouse and that tractor, you are going to be smiling for quite some time!


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

Congratulations on the new ride! If you need some practice using it, you can come do my yard. . . :wink:


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Purdy!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I had one of those prior to my zero turn but a few years back. Out of all the riders it was the one that outlasted the abuse of wife did to it when she wanted to mow. Easy to repair and easy to maintain. The issue I had was finding parts for the mowers itself, engine flawless..

I gave it to a friend when I upgraded and it is still mowing to this date. I would say its on season 6


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm on my 2nd Husqvarna.Bought the first about 10 years ago,and got 7 years out of it mowing 5 acres and most was just cleared,so that means lots of things were hit that went wammy.It held up so good and is so comfortable,I bought another just like it.I don't think they had Kawasaki engines back then,just Kohler and Briggs.I'd of gone with the cow-sucker too.The one and only thing I don't like about them is they don't have adjustable toe-in.My wife bent a spendle on the 1st mower,and I had pure he11 getting it trued back up.That mower had jillions of hours on it when it started burning oil in one cylinder,but it still worked and operated perfect.I sold it to a dude that rebuilt mowers for 400.00 with it smoking like a freight train.Quite a few changes in the hood,front bumper,and seat.Ours don't have arm rest,but look the same.


----------

